# ulcer , ithink



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

my fish started get red marks on his side, they got to a set size and then stopped, the fish was fine swimming eating. got homne today and she was on her side and where the red marks were is a large open sore, can\ anyone tell what it is, and if my other fish will get it please.


----------

